# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Μονιμη υπερενταση και εσωτερικη τρεμουλα...

## depifish

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ειμαι καινούργια στο forum και αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένη θα έλεγα όπως και πολλής κόσμος από οτι βλέπω! Συνοπτικά η ιστορία μου έχει ως εξής: πριν από καμια 10αριά χρόνια μου ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτες κρίσεις πανικού. Αφού πηρα σβάρνα όλους τους γιατρούς, κατέληξα σε ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους και σιγά σιγά μαζί με φαρμακευτική βοήθεια τους ξεπέρασα και πλέον αν έρθουν ξέρω πως θα τους διώξω! Πριν όμως από κανα 5άρι χρόνια, έπαθα υπερκόπωση λόγω δουλειάς και άντε πάλι να τρέχω σε γιατρούς και κατέληξα σε νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου έδωσε κάτι χάπια, πήρα και για αρκετό καιρό βιταμίνη Β12 και συνήλθα. Γενικά όμως είμαι αρρωστοφοβική και κατα φαντασίαν ασθενής! Νομίζω συνεχώς οτι κάτι έχω! Έτσι και πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου, εξαιτίας ενός καλοήθη ιλίγγου θέσεως (ένα είδος ζαλάδας απο το αυτί εντελώς ακίνδυνη) νόμιζα οτι είχα τα χειρότερα! Μέχρι και μαγνητική έκανα για να ηρεμήσω, αλλά μέχρι να σιγουρευτώ οτι δεν έχω κάτι χειρότερο ζόρισα και πίεσα πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μου με το άγχος. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα από τότε, και κατά διαστήματα να έχω κάτι σαν μόνιμη υπερένταση. Ξεκινήσανε προβλήματα στον ύπνο μου που δεν είχα ποτέ! Δηλαδή με το που ξάπλωνα, την ώρα που με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος ένοιωθα ενα τίναγμα, εναν κρύο ιδρώτα, ταχυπαλμία από την τρομάρα και ενα απιστευτο εσωτερικό τρέμουλο λες και γινεται σεισμός! Είναι δηλαδή το αίσθημα που έχεις όταν κοιμάσαι και χτυπάει π.χ. το τηλέφωνο και πεταγεσαι τρομαγμένος! Εκτός αυτούς, κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, ένοιωθα το κεφάλι μου βαρύ, είχα αίσθημα τασης, δηλαδή σαν να κουνιέμαι για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου χωρίς να κουνιέμαι ή σαν να πεφτω σε κενά αέρος, βούισμα στα αυτιά και κατά συνέπεια πονοκεφάλους, αρρυθμίες, αίσθημα παλμών και καμιά φορά ενοιωθα και βαριά τα ποδια μου όταν ξάπλωνα. Πήγα σε νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου έδωσε ψυχοφάρμακα τα οποία εγώ όμως δεν θέλησα να πάρω. Μετά ξεκίνησα σε ψυχολόγο, και με τη βοήθεια ενός φυτικού φαρμάκου της solgar, το 5-HTP, σιγά σιγά συνήλθα και ηρέμησα. Αλλά τελικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όποτε κουραστώ σωματικά ή ψυχικά πολύ, ή κάτι με στρεσάρει, για αρκετό καιρό ξαναεμφανίζονται αυτά τα τινάγματα και γενικά όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα, με το βαρύ κεφάλι και το αίσθημα οτι σαν να κουνιέμαι ολόκληρη ενώ ειμαι ακίνητη. Κάποιες φορές έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου, να προσπαθώ να κάτσω εντελώς ακίνητη, και να νοιώθω οτι κουνιέμαι αμυδρά ρυθμικά με τους χτύπους της καρδιάς! Είμαι πάλι στο στάδιο να αρχίσω να παίρνω σβάρνα τους γιατρούς γιατί αυτή η εσωτερική τρεμούλα με έχει αγχώσει πολύ! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανείς άλλος εδώ εχει βιώσει αυτή την έντονη αόρατη τρεμούλα (δεν φαίνομαι δηλαδή να τρεμω ή να κουνιέμαι) και τη διαρκής υπερένταση! Ακόμα και γυμναστική που μου είπανε να κάνω για να χαλαρώνω, εμενα μου δημιουργεί τα αντιθετα αποτελέσματα! Μου δημιουργεί ακόμα περισσότερη υπερένταση! Το χει παθει κανείς αυτό; :( :( :( Σνιφ!!

----------


## 66psy

δεν ειναι αναγκη να παρεις σβαρνα τους γιατρους! απλως να συνεχισεις την ψυχοθεραπεια!!
απο την περιγραφη σου φαινεται οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι ψυχοσωματικο..

----------


## DTM

Εισαι πολυ ευαισθητη. 
Τι ειναι εκεινο που σε ηρεμει εκτος απο φαρμακα ; Ας ξεκινησουμε απο εκει και βλεπουμε που θα παει η συζητηση.

----------


## depifish

Με ηρεμεί το να ειμαι καλα! :) Βασικα την ψυχοθεραπεία την σταμάτησα πριν κανα 5μηνο γιατι ειχα φτασει σε ενα σημειο οπου ημουν αρκετά ήρεμη, και γενικά ήμουν μια χαρά! Ο λόγος υπαρξης ολων αυτών των ψυχοσωματικών είναι απο συσωρευμένο θυμό γιατί καλώς ή κακώς σαν άνθρωπος, δεν ειμαι της διαμάχης και δεν θέλω να ερχομαι σε σύγκρουση ευκολα με ανθρώπους με αποτέλεσμα να καταπίνω διάφορα συναισθήματα. Αυτό μου είναι όμως και δύσκολο να το αλλάξω και η κύρια πηγή των εντάσεων στη ζωή μου ειναι η δουλειά. Γενικά δίνω παραπάνω σημασία σε πράγματα ανούσια που δεν θα έπρεπε. Αλλά αντικειμενικα, αυτη τη στιγμή στη ζωή μου δεν συμβαίνει κατι που να με αγχώνει άμεσα εμένα. Πριν μια βδομάδα γύρισα και απο ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό όπου και εκεί είχα κάποιες τρεμούλες αλλά όχι σε τέτοια ένταση. Συμβαίνουν διάφορα με τους γύρω μου διάφορα που δυστυχώς με επιρεάζουν πολύ αλλά χωρίς να έχουν σχέση με μένα, είναι προσωπικά δικά τους. Αυτό μονο, τίποτε άλλο. Σκέφτομαι μήπως να δοκιμάσω κάποιο ρέϊκι, μασάζ ή βελονισμό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουν αποτέλεσμα γιατί δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα οικονομικά. Απλά με αγχώνει και με κουράζει όλη αυτή η τρεμούλα και η αίσθηση οτι κουνιέμαι, και το μονιμο βαρύ κεφάλι με ξαναπάει αρκετούς μηνες πισω, μα αποτέλεσμα να απελπίζομαι, να αγχώνομαι και να γίνονται όλο και πιο έντονα αυτά τα συπτώματα... Ενας φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή!!

----------


## DTM

καλα ολα αυτα . Εχεις ομως εντωπισει ακριβως τι ειναι αυτο που σου προκαλει την υπερενταση. 
Θελω να πω ποιο ειναι το αρχικο αιτιο. Σε ποιες περιπτωσεις ενω δεν συμβαινει τιποτα φαινομενικα , εσυ πεφτεις στο λουπ της εντασης.
Ο καθενας θα πει οτι με αγχωνει το αγχος. Εχεις δοκιμασει τον εαυτο σου , με διαφορετικες συνθηκες ; Λογου χαρη , εχεις δει ποτε ποιες τροφες αποδυναμωνουν και ποιες ενισχυουν τα συμπτωματα ;
Κατα την διαρκεια της μερας , ποτε θεωρεις (ποιες ωρες) ανεξαρτητα αλλων συνθηκων, οτι τα φαινομενα επιδινωνονται περισσοτερο.
Το πρωϊ οταν ξυπνας , με ποια διαθεση ξυπνας;
Αντε καλα σε ζαλισα ...ο ανακριτης:)

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλη μου,κοινοτυπο το προβλημα σου εδωπερα καλο ειναι να βρεις κ να μελετησεις αρκετες αναλογες περιπτωσεις με την δικη σου,Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι ψυχολογικο αυτο λογω εντονου στρες ομως καλο ειναι να κανεις κ μια εξεταση αιματος να δεις εαν πασχεις απο αναιμια υποταση η θυρεοειδη,ολα αυτα συχνα προκαλουν ζαλαδες στρες κ τα λοιπα,εκτος την αρρωστοφοβια γνωριζεις τι επιπλεον σε κραταει σε τετοια ενταση στην καθημερινοτητα?Πρεπει να δωσεις ορισμενες απαντησεις στον εαυτο σου σχετικα με τι σε βασανιζει για να το αντιμετωπισεις,εαν ειναι ο μαζεμενος θυμος που λες παραπανω πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να εκτονωνεσαι

----------


## κυριακι

ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΥΜΤΩΜΑΤΑ.ΕΓΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΗ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΩ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑΝΕΙ Η ΚΟΠΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΠΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## depifish

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας! @DTM δεν εχω εντοπίσει τι ειναι αυτό που μου προκαλεί υπερένταση, το μονο που εχω καταλάβει είναι οτι με πιάνει οταν κουραστώ ή ταλαιπωρηθώ είτε σωματικά είτε ψυχολογικά. Οσον αφορά τις τροφές, δεν το έχω ψάξει καθόλου, και γενικά δεν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες ωρες που μπορεί να με πιάσει. Συνήθως με πιάνει και όταν προσπαθώ να συγκεντρωθώ σε κάτι όπως είναι η δουλειά μου που είναι 100% σε υπολογιστή. Το πρωί γενικά νορμάλ ξυπνάω αν εξαιρέσεις οτι τις τελευταίες μέρες οταν ξυπνάω εχω για κάμποσα λεπτά μια εντονη εσωτερική τρεμούλα σαν να γίνεται σεισμός... :( αλλα η διάθεση μου ειναι νορμάλ! @μυσπ, αναιμία και υπόταση 90% δεν εχω, γιατί γενικά κανω καθε 6μηνο εξετάσεις γενικές, και ποιο πιθανό ειναι να εχω υπερταση παρα υποταση, λογω κληρονομικότητας κιόλας. Αλλα για την ωρα ειναι νορμαλ αυτά. Επίσης έχω και θυρωειδή, συγκεκριμένα υποθυρωειδισμό, αλλα επειδή τον παρακολουθώ τακτικά ειναι ρυθμισμένος. Προσπάθησα να βρω διάφορους τρόπους εκτόνωσης, κυρίως με άσκηση αλλα δυστυχώς η άσκηση μου επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα και τα συμπτώματα! @κυριακι, οταν τα σταματησες σε ξαναπιάσανε ή δεν περάσανε ποτέ; Το παν πιστεύω είναι, αν οντως ειναι ολα αυτά ψυχοσωματικά, η αλλαγή τρόπου σκέψης. Αλλα θεωρώ οτι μου είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο να σταματήσω να δίνω σημασία σε κάποια πράγματα και να αρχίσω να συμπεριφέρομαι αλλιώς! Όταν π.χ. γίνεται μια αδικία στη δουλειά μου, και βρίσκω για άλλη μια φορά το μπελά μου δεν γίνεται να μην επιρεαστώ και να μην πιεστώ, παρόλο που ξέρω οτι το ίδιο θα μου κάνει και δεν θα καταφέρω να βρω το δίκιο μου γενικά. Πως μπορεί να αλλάξει κάποιος χαρακτήρα; Εχω κάνει αρκετή ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλα νομίζω οτι κατι τετοιο δεν μπορεί κάποιος να με κάνει να το αλλάξω...! :(

----------


## Tasos75

Depifish το ίδια περίπου είχα και εγώ πριν μήνες. Ψυχοσωματικά ήταν γιατί από τότε που άρχισα την ομοιοπαθητική τα περισσότερα μου έφυγαν. Έσερνα με το ζόρι το κορμί μου μέχρι το γυμναστήριο με τα γόνατά μου για δύο μήνες να νιώθουν ότι κουβαλούσαν έναν ελέφαντα, ανέβαινα στο διάδρομο και μετά από ένα τέταρτο ήμουν τόσο κομμάτια με τόση ταχυπαλμία που έφευγα κάνοντας 8αρια πάλι έρποντας μέχρι το σπίτι μου όπου μόνο τέζα στον καναπέ ηρεμούσα κάπως. Όλη η μέρα μου γενικώς ήταν ένα μαρτύριο, ταχυπαλμίες, εξάντληση μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, απόδοση στη δουλειά μηδέν, γενικά όλα χάλια. Αφού έχεις ψαχτεί τόσο και δε σου βρίσκουν τίποτα οι γιατροί, κοίτα τα ψυχολογικά σου.

----------


## DTM

Χωρις να πιαστεις απο αυτο που θα σου πω 100%, νομιζω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο. Ειναι μαλλον μονο νευρολογικο.
Απο αυτα που καταλαβα δεν υπαρχει καπου ενα εστιασμενο αγχος . Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη αιτια φοβιας.
Το αγχος ειναι μια αλλη λεξη για τον φοβο . Εσυ μαλλον δεν εχεις καποια φοβια , παρα μονο σε δευτερο χρονο , μετα τα αποτελεσματα της υπερεντασης.
Ετσι λεω οτι το προβλημα σου βρισκεται στο φυσικο επιπεδο των νευρων. Προφανως εκει εχεις μια μεγαλη ευαισθησια που θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις.
Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις μια μορφη αμυνας εναντιον του στρες. Υπαρχουν φυσικα σκευασματα στην αγορα, που καταπολεμουν τις επιδρασεις της εκθεσης σε περιβαλον με εντονο στρες.
Αν το προβλημα σου ειναι η υπερενταση λογο ακομα φυσικης πιεσης , λογου χαρη σωματικης ασκησης , το καλυτερο που θα εκανες θα ταν να ενισχυσεις τον οργανισμο σου με αντιστρες τροφες.
Γιατι δεν ψαχνεις σε αυτη την κατευθυνση ...

----------


## depifish

> Χωρις να πιαστεις απο αυτο που θα σου πω 100%, νομιζω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο. Ειναι μαλλον μονο νευρολογικο.
> Απο αυτα που καταλαβα δεν υπαρχει καπου ενα εστιασμενο αγχος . Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη αιτια φοβιας.
> Το αγχος ειναι μια αλλη λεξη για τον φοβο . Εσυ μαλλον δεν εχεις καποια φοβια , παρα μονο σε δευτερο χρονο , μετα τα αποτελεσματα της υπερεντασης.
> Ετσι λεω οτι το προβλημα σου βρισκεται στο φυσικο επιπεδο των νευρων. Προφανως εκει εχεις μια μεγαλη ευαισθησια που θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις.
> Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις μια μορφη αμυνας εναντιον του στρες. Υπαρχουν φυσικα σκευασματα στην αγορα, που καταπολεμουν τις επιδρασεις της εκθεσης σε περιβαλον με εντονο στρες.
> Αν το προβλημα σου ειναι η υπερενταση λογο ακομα φυσικης πιεσης , λογου χαρη σωματικης ασκησης , το καλυτερο που θα εκανες θα ταν να ενισχυσεις τον οργανισμο σου με αντιστρες τροφες.
> Γιατι δεν ψαχνεις σε αυτη την κατευθυνση ...


Παίρνω γενικά το 5-HTP το οποίο ειναι ενα φυτικό συμπλήρωμα σερετονίνης. Βαλεριάνες, χαμομήλια και τέτοια γενικά δεν μου κάνουν τίποτα. Και το 5-ΗΤP το παίρνω όποτε το θυμαμαι γιατί γενικά δεν το χω και πολυ με τα χάπια...! Όταν είχα παει σε νευρολόγο (σε 2 κιόλας) με τα ίδια συμπτώματα αλλά όχι σε τόσο έντονο βαθμό, μου δώσανε και οι δύο ψυχοφάρμακα: entact, xanaz κτλ. τα οποία δεν πήρα όμως. Όταν λες αντιστρές τροφές τι εννοείς;

----------


## depifish

> Depifish το ίδια περίπου είχα και εγώ πριν μήνες. Ψυχοσωματικά ήταν γιατί από τότε που άρχισα την ομοιοπαθητική τα περισσότερα μου έφυγαν. Έσερνα με το ζόρι το κορμί μου μέχρι το γυμναστήριο με τα γόνατά μου για δύο μήνες να νιώθουν ότι κουβαλούσαν έναν ελέφαντα, ανέβαινα στο διάδρομο και μετά από ένα τέταρτο ήμουν τόσο κομμάτια με τόση ταχυπαλμία που έφευγα κάνοντας 8αρια πάλι έρποντας μέχρι το σπίτι μου όπου μόνο τέζα στον καναπέ ηρεμούσα κάπως. Όλη η μέρα μου γενικώς ήταν ένα μαρτύριο, ταχυπαλμίες, εξάντληση μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, απόδοση στη δουλειά μηδέν, γενικά όλα χάλια. Αφού έχεις ψαχτεί τόσο και δε σου βρίσκουν τίποτα οι γιατροί, κοίτα τα ψυχολογικά σου.


Σκέφτομαι και γω να απευθυνθώ σε ομοιοπαθητικό, το μόνο που με βρίσκει αρνητική είναι τα placebo χαπια που σου δίνουν... Εσύ τι γνώμη έχεις; Είδες αμεσα αλλαγή;

----------


## DTM

Οχι, οχι δεν εννοω χαπια 5ΗΤΡ κτλ , αυτα ειναι τεχνιτα και αναποτελεσματικα.
Δεν χρειαζεσαι χαπια . Τα χαπια ειναι μια ακραια μορφη εσχατης "λυσης". Απο την στιγμη που το προβλημα της υπερεντασης ξεκινα ακομα και απο το σωμα , δηλαδη απο μια σωματικη προσπαθεια ή ασκηση , αρκει να οπλισεις το σωμα με την καταλληλη δυναμικη, και το αποτελεσμα θα ερθει μονο του. Ακομα και αν φανταστουμε οτι τα προβληματα μας ξεκινουν απο τον ψυχικο μας χωρο, δεν θα πρεπει να ξεχναμε ποσο στενα συνδεεται η ψυχη με το σωμα. Τα νευρα ειναι το υποβαθρο πανω στο οποιο χτιζεται η ψυχη και ο νους. Και τα νευρα ειναι σωμα. 
Αυτα τα ψυχοφαρμακα ειναι φυσικες ουσιες και οχι πνευματικες υποστασεις. Παρα το οτι ομως ειναι φυσικες ουσιες επιδρουν στο πνευμα και την ψυχη.
Πολλες φορες παραλληλιζουμε την κατασταση του αγχους με την κατασταση μαχης ή φυγης. Αυτο που μας αγχωνει , ειναι αυτο που θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισουμε και το φοβομαστε πολυ.
Οσο περισσοτερο φοβομαστε κατι , τοσο αυτο μας αγχωνει περισσοτερο.
Δηλαδη η ενδειξη αγχους ή φοβιας , ειναι ενδειξη αδυναμιας να αντιμετωπισουμε μια κατασταση. 
Αν καταφερεις να εξαλυψεις την κατασταση της αδυναμιας , καταφερνεις να νικησεις σε μεγαλο βαθμο το φοβο , αρα και το αγχος.
Οσο αστειο και να σου φαινεται , οταν εγω αισθανομαι οτι το περιβαλλον και οι συνθηκες γινονται ολο και πιο πιεστικες , αρα τα νευρα μου πιο αδυναμα, καταφευγω στην πολυ αποτελεσματικη λυση της μαυρης σοκολατας με 70% κακαο. 
Καταναλωνοντας μαυρη σοκολατα σιγα σιγα, τα νευρα μου αρχιζουν να ξανααποκτουν δυναμικη και ελεγχο . Ειναι σαν να αντισταθμιζουν τις απωλειες απο το στρες της καταπιεσης (φυσικης ή ψυχολογικης) του περιβαλλοντος. 
Η μαυρη σοκολατα δεν ειναι το μοναδικο αντιστρες φαρμακο. υπαρχουν και αλλα. 
Το συμπερασμα που εβγαλα εγω ειναι οτι το αγχος αρα ο φοβος , ειναι αποτελεσμα ενος πολλαπλου δεικτη, σωματικης αδυναμιας.

----------


## depifish

Αν και ειμαι λατρης της σοκολατας γάλακτος και η μαύρη δεν μου πολυαρέσει, λεω να το δοκιμάσω αυτό που λες! Γενικά πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να σταματήσει αυτη η αρρωστοφοβία που έχω που νομίζω οτι αυτή ειναι η μεγαλύτερη πηγή του φόβου και του άγχους και κατ' επέκταση των διάφορων ψυχοσωματικών. Είναι σπαστικό και για μένα αλλά και για τους γύρω μου! Αυτή η αρρωστοφοβία ξεκίνησε βέβαια με την ύπαρξη διαφόρων ψυχοσωματικών και κρίσεων πανικού τα οποία βέβαια και αυτά με τη σειρά τους έχουν ξεκινήσει απο καταπιεσμένα συναισθήματα κυρίως. Ένας φαύλος κύκλος...! Η ψυχολόγος μου όταν της έλεγα οτι τώρα στην ζωή μου δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο θα πρέπει να με αγχώνει και να με στρεσάρει, μου έλεγε ότι υπάρχουν πράγματα που τρέχουν στο υποσυνείδητο και δεν τα καταλαβαίνουμε... αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να ελέγξουμε το υποσυνείδητο;;;

----------


## DTM

Μπορεις να το ελεγξεις το υποσυνειδητο.
Μην νομιζεις οτι και οι αλλοι ανθρωποι γυρο μας , δεν εχουν τα ιδια ή και χειροτερα πραγματα στο υποσυνειδητο τους. Ολοι μεσα τους κουβαλανε το δικο τους προβλημα, αλλα καποιοι εχουν την ικανοτητα να το κρατανε χαμηλα.
Εχω και εγω νευρικοτητα , αλλα το μελετησα και κατεληξα οτι αυτο μορει να περιοριστει αρκετα . Αρκει να το κρατησεις χαμηλα.
Το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω ειναι να μην τρωω τροφες που ανεβαζουν γρηγορα το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη. Αποφευγω γλυκα (εκτος απο μαυρη σοκολατα 70%) και λιπαρα φαγητα , γιατι ανεβαζουν γρηγορα την ενεργεια στο σωμα μου , με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να την διαχειριστω νευρικα. Καταναλωνω τροφες που δινουν αργα αργα ενεργεια στο σωμα (χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη) και με αυτο το τροπο μειωνω τις υπερβολικες παρενεργειες.
Το δευτερο που κανω ειναι να κρατιεμαι σε καλη φυσικη κατασταση , για να μπορω να αντιμετωπιζω μια κατασταση σωματικης πιεσης . Εσυ λες οταν τρεχω αυτο με στρεσαρει. Σε στρεσαρει γιατι δεν εχεις εκπαιδευτει. Αν στρεσαριστεις αρκετα για ενα διαστημα με καλη γυμναστικη, τοτε το επομενο διαστημα πιο εντονης γυμναστικης, θα μπορεις να αντιμετωπιζεις το προηγουμενο χωρις στρες. Δηλαδη οσο εκπαιδευεσαι στην πιεση ενος βαθμου σωματικου στρες, καταφερνεις να ξεπερνας ευκολα, τα εμποδια και τις παρενεργειες του προηγουμενου.
Το τριτο πραγμα που κανω ειναι να κραταω παντα μισο γεματο εστω και με νερο, το στομαχι μου. Εχω παρατηρησει οτι αν μεινει αδειο το στομαχι ανεβαινει η ενταση και το αγχος.
Αυτα ειναι τρια πραγματα κανω για να κραταω χαμηλα τα πραγματα του υποσυνειδητου.:)

----------


## depifish

Οσο αφορά το φαγητό, γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό, χωρίς να ξέρω αυτο που λες με την ενεργεια των τροφών, αποφεύγω γενικά τα λιπαρά και τα τηγανιτά, με τα γλυκά εχω ένα θεματάκι :P Και η αλήθεια ειναι, οτι γενικά βαριέμαι πάρα πολυ τη γυμναστική, αλλά απο την άλλη θέλω να κάνω κάτι πέρα απο την υπόθεση του άγχους και της έντασης, και από άποψη υγείας γενικότερα. Ήδη απο χτες, ειμαι πολύ καλύτερα σημερα, η υπερενταση και η τρεμούλα εχουν μειωθεί κατά τουλάχιστον 50% σε σχέση με χτες! Ίσως να οφείλεται και στη συζήτηση εδώ! :D Ευχαριστώ πάντως όπως και να χει!

----------


## DTM

Παιζει τεραστιο ρολο στην νευρικοτητα ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης. Ο οργανισμος στρεσαρεται εσωτερικα γιατι προσπαθει να διαχειριστει μεγαλα ποσα ενεργειας που κανουν την εισοδο τους με μεγαλη ταχυτητα. τα γλυκα ειναι η απολυτη καταστροφη. εχω παρατηρησει μετα την καταναλωση ενος παγωτου , ενταση και νευρα. προτιμω φρουτα , λαχανικα, οσπρια , πατατες και ψωμι ολικης.

----------


## depifish

Αυτό που λες το παρατήρησα πολύ έντονα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα για πρώτη φορά! Έφαγα μια πάστα και αμέσως μετά με έπιασε νευρικότητα και δυσφορία! Εκεί το σύνδεσα οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά οταν φάω γλυκό σε πολύ ποσότητα (ήταν μια όμορφη, τεράστια, χρωματιστή πάστα!!) και το ξανατσέκαρα και μια-δυο μέρες μετά με ενα πολύ ομορφο σοκολατένιο κομάτι κέικ ζουμερό! (γιάμι!!!) όπου και και με έπιασε το ίδιο και απο τότε νομιζω δεν ξαναφαγα γλυκό! Αλλά ήμουν στο εξωτερικό και με είχε πιάσει μανία να τα δοκιμάσω όλα! :D Αλλά από την άλλη ψιλοφρίκαρα κιόλας μήπως έχω κανένα ζάχαρο τελικά και το παθαίνω αυτό μόλις φάω γλυκό! (άλλη αρρωστοφοβία ξεκίνησε...) Άρα με το που γύρισα από το ταξίδι το ριξα στις σαλάτες, τα δημητριακά και τα ελαφριά φαγητά για αποτοξίνωση! Τουλάχιστον τώρα έχω μόνο την υπερένταση και το βαρύ κεφάλι κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας που με απασχολούνε και κατά ενα μαγικό τρόπο πλέον τα βράδια κοιμάμαι χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία! (φτου μη το ματιάσω!)

----------


## Tasos75

> Σκέφτομαι και γω να απευθυνθώ σε ομοιοπαθητικό, το μόνο που με βρίσκει αρνητική είναι τα placebo χαπια που σου δίνουν... Εσύ τι γνώμη έχεις; Είδες αμεσα αλλαγή;


Είδα αλλαγή και μάλιστα σχετικά γρήγορα. Δεν είδα το θαύμα που μπορεί κάποιος να περιμένει αλλά είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα από πριν ξεκινήσω τα ομοιοπαθητικά. Το πλασέμπο εφέκτ σε πρόβλημα που τείνει να χρονίσει νομίζω ότι δεν έχει διάρκεια. Επίσης συμφωνώ με όσα γράφει ο DTM περί διατροφής.

----------


## κυριακι

ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΧΙΣΑΝΕ

----------


## Kassandra.

Γεια σε όλους!

Διάβασα τη συζήτησή σας σήμερα, φυσικά με ταλαιπωρούν κ μένα παρόμοια θέματα. depifish μπορείς να μας κάνεις ενα update? τι έκανες, αν το έλυσες κ πως κ γενικά σε τι φάση είσαι..έχω κ εγω πολλά κ διάφορα κ το παρόμοιο με το δικό σου ειναι το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο, ειδικά στην περιοχή του στήθους αλλά κ στα πόδια. :confused:

----------


## march15

Είναι σαν να έγραψα εγώ αυτή την ερώτηση...Δε θα μπορούσα να την περιγράψω καλύτερα..Βλέπω έχει περάσει καιρός, αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθαινα πώς εξελίχθηκε όλο αυτό κι αν επιτέλους σε εγκατέλειψε....

----------


## pokemongo

Τελικά τι έγινε παιδιά με το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο? Και εγώ το νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα , και επιπλέον τα βράδια πρίν κοιμηθώ νιώθω ένα ηλεκτροσόκ σαν τίναγμα και ξυπνάω!

----------


## John11

> Είμαι πάλι στο στάδιο να αρχίσω να παίρνω σβάρνα τους γιατρούς γιατί αυτή η εσωτερική τρεμούλα με έχει αγχώσει πολύ! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανείς άλλος εδώ εχει βιώσει αυτή την έντονη αόρατη τρεμούλα (δεν φαίνομαι δηλαδή να τρεμω ή να κουνιέμαι) και τη διαρκής υπερένταση! Ακόμα και γυμναστική που μου είπανε να κάνω για να χαλαρώνω, εμενα μου δημιουργεί τα αντιθετα αποτελέσματα! Μου δημιουργεί ακόμα περισσότερη υπερένταση! Το χει παθει κανείς αυτό;


Διαβάζω ότι κατά καιρούς έχεις "πάθει" αυτά:
> "πριν από καμια 10αριά χρόνια μου ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτες κρίσεις πανικού"
> "Πριν όμως από κανα 5άρι χρόνια, έπαθα υπερκόπωση λόγω δουλειάς"
> "Έτσι και πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου, εξαιτίας ενός καλοήθη ιλίγγου θέσεως (ένα είδος ζαλάδας"
Και τώρα:
> "Είμαι πάλι στο στάδιο να αρχίσω να παίρνω σβάρνα τους γιατρούς γιατί αυτή η εσωτερική τρεμούλα με έχει αγχώσει πολύ!"
Αυτό που θα σκεφτόμουνα είναι πως όλα αυτά είναι αποτέλεσμα ενός *άλλου* πράγματος. Στη θέση σου δεν θα προσπαθούσα να "ξεπεράσω" το καθένα από αυτά, αλλά θα τα άφηνα να έρθουν. Και μετά να δω τι είναι πίσω από αυτά. Τα λέω απλοϊκά, αλλά στην ουσία δεν είναι. Μου φαίνεται ότι είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, να δει κανείς τη ζωή του. Εξαιρετικά δύσκολο και εξαιρετικά επώδυνο, τουλάχιστον για μένα. Γιατί είναι ολόκληρη η κοινωνία ένα μάτσο χάλια που όλοι μα όλοι περνάνε αυτά τα ίδια (απλά διαφέρει η ηλικία και η στιγμή που θα έρθουν). Και αυτό γιατί οι περισσότεροι γύρω άνθρωποι κρατάνε μια στάση που "απαγορεύει" το να είναι κάποιος σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση. Αυτή η "απαγόρευση" είναι που κάνει τη ζημιά. Δεν μας επιτρέπουν να δούμε τη ζωή μας. Και μετά κάνουμε ίσως και εμείς το ίδιο στους άλλους. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να μείνουμε με αυτά και να δούμε πίσω από αυτά. Η κοινωνία είναι λάθος, και έτσι δεν είναι εύκολο να δούμε τις αλήθειες.

Μπορώ να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Είναι σαν να ζεις σε μια κοινωνία tζιχάντ. Αν εσύ, ή οποιοσδήποτε, κάποια στιγμή δει ότι είναι λάθος η tζιχάντ, θα απομονωθεί από τους υπόλοιπους, θα χλευαστεί, θα κινδυνεύει, θα φοβάται (μην τα γράψω αναλυτικά). Έτσι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ή θα βγει στο περιθώριο (με αποτέλεσμα τεράστια "ψυχολογικά προβλήματα) ή θα αναγκαστεί να συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα της tζιχάντ (πάλι με αποτέλεσμα τεράστια "ψυχολογικά" προβλήματα). Είναι κάτι σαν "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα". Και τα δύο είναι αφάνταστα δύσκολα. Δυστυχώς αυτό το "παιχνίδι" είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Αυτό είναι που δημιουργεί τα προβλήματα. 
Υπάρχουν και άτομα που θα επιλέξουν να είναι λιγότερο ευαίσθητοι, -νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι αυτό επιλέγουν-, ώστε να μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν. Πάλι όμως το αποτέλεσμα θα είνα τεράστια "ψυχολογικά" προβλήματα. Αν και φαίνεται στην αρχή να είναι η λύση του "προβλήματος", τελικά δεν είναι.

----------


## depifish

Γεια σας και πάλι! Εχει περάσει πάρα πολυς καιρός και έχω να σας πω οτι δεν μου εχει φύγει ούτε η μονιμη υπερένταση ουτε αυτή η εσωτερική τρεμούλα. Ειδικά αμα εχω το κινητό στη τσέπη ή στη τσάντα νομιζω οτι συνεχως κάποιος με παίρνει τηλέφωνο (λόγω της δόνησης)! αχαχα! Δεν πήρα καμία φαρμακευτική βοήθεια, πέρα από κάτι φυτικά 5HTP κατα καιρούς, αλλα προσπαθώ να ζω με αυτό. Υπάρχουν περίοδοι που μου κρατάει μέρες και με κάνει να ειμαι σαν ζόμπι όλη μερα. Εχω καταλάβει οτι όταν για κάποιο λόγο περάσω κάποιες φάσεις έντονου στρες μετά θα μου εμφανιστούν στη 10πλάσια ένταση όλα τα συμπτώματα. Και μπορεί να π.χ. να περασω το έντονο στρες τη Δευτερα και να ξεκινήσει η υπερενταση και η τρεμουλα τη Παρασκευή. Βεβαια υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που με παίρνει απο κάτω και χάνω τη μπάλα σκέφτοντας οτι μήπως ειναι οργανικό, μήπως εχω τελικά κάτι, μήπως να αρχισω παλι να ψάχνομαι αλλα ειναι φαύλος κύκλος και προσπαθώ να μη το σκέφτομαι. 
pokemongo αυτο το ηλεκτροσοκ το ειχα κι εγω σε έντονο βαθμό. Πλέον θα με πιάσει παρα πολυ σπάνια και το μονο σίγουρο ειναι οτι θα με πιάσει αν κάνω το λάθος να προσπαθήσω να κοιμηθώ μεσημέρι! Για κάποιο λόγο, λες και εχω έναν εσωτερικό χρονοδιακόπτη, ανα ένα τέταρτο ακριβώς ερχεται αυτο το ηλεκτροσοκ και πεταγομαι! Απίστευτο πραγμα! 
John11 εχω κανει κατα καιρούς ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά δεν ξερω αν δεν έπεσα σε κάποιον κατάλληλο ψυχολόγο ή αν πραγματικά δεν μου έκανε τίποτα. Η ιδέα να ξαναρχίσω ψυχανάλυση με κουράζει καθώς δεν εχω καθόλου τη διάθεση να ξαναλεω την ιστορία της ζωής μου από την αρχή. Το πρόβλημα με μένα ειναι οτι ειμαι υπερβολικά αγχώδης άνθρωπος και πλεον και υποσυνείδητα χωρίς να το θέλω αγχώνομαι και δεν μπορω να το ελενξω. Και δυστυχώς οι απαιτήσεις της ζωής δεν μου αφήνουν ιδιαίτερα περιθώρια να μην αγχωθώ για κάτι! 

Αν κάποιος βρήκε λύση ή καταφερε να αλλαξει κατι ας μας πει!

----------


## John11

> John11 εχω κανει κατα καιρούς ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά δεν ξερω αν δεν έπεσα σε κάποιον κατάλληλο ψυχολόγο ή αν πραγματικά δεν μου έκανε τίποτα. Η ιδέα να ξαναρχίσω ψυχανάλυση με κουράζει καθώς δεν εχω καθόλου τη διάθεση να ξαναλεω την ιστορία της ζωής μου από την αρχή.


Δεν είπα απαραίτητα ότι χρειάζεται ψυχανάλυση, ή κάποιος ψυχολόγος. 

Δυστυχώς έχω καταλάβει ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει κάποια πράγματα και αυτό επηρεάζει όποιον τύχει να βρεθεί σε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Τον απομονώνουν με αποτέλεσμα ο ίδιος/α να μην μπορεί να βρει την άκρη. Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα. Αν κάποιος είναι σε κατάθλιψη, τότε ο κόσμος τον απομονώνει. Με αποτέλεσμα να βρεθεί σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη κατάθλιψη. Δηλαδή φαύλος κύκλος. Και έτσι το άτομο προσπαθεί ακόμα πιο πολύ να βγει από την κατάθλιψη, αλλά το γύρω περιβάλλον του δεν το βοηθάει. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα.
Έτσι, η λύση δεν είναι να προσπαθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Το έχεις σκεφτεί αυτό? Μπορείς να σκεφτείς την πιθανότητα του να είναι έτσι?

----------


## pokemongo

Εμένα τελικά ήταν απο το seroxat όταν το έκοψα , οι χειρότερες μέρες της ζωής μου. Αυτό που νιώθω ώρες ώρες είναι ένα σαν να θέλω να τιναχτώ και να μην τινάζομαι, μούδιασμα, παίρνω 1μιση ζάναξ και 1 λαντόζ και 2,5 ολανζαπίνη, αλλά δε φεύγει, αντιθέτως μου γυρνάει σε κρίση πανικού και σκέψεις περί επιληψίας!

----------


## akis1

η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάει αποτελεσματικά όταν και το ίδιο άτομο δεν έχει την δύναμη να νιώσει καλά.. 

ήμουνα στην ίδια θέση με εσένα κάθε μέρα όλο και περισσότερη ένταση που δεν μπορούσα να χαλαρώσω... δοκίμασα τα πάντα αλλα δεν είχανε αποτέλεσμα...

είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένος και μιλάω ανοιχτά σε όλο τον κόσμο πως με βοηθήσανε παρα πολύ τα αντικαταθλιπτικά να ξεπεράσω όλα μου τα προβλήματα...!!! 

κατάλαβα πως κάθε στιγμή τις ζωής πρέπει να την ζεις όπως πρέπει να είναι...!!!! ήμουνα άτομο που δεν είχα την δύναμη να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα μου... και όμως είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένος που τελικά κατάφερα να ξεπεράσω ένα τεράστιο πρόβλημα που με βασάνιζε από 15χρονων.. τώρα μπήκα στα 24 

ήμουνα πολύ τυχερούς που εντελώς τυχαία στο αττικό νοσοκομείο συνάντησα μια ψυχίατρο που μου άλλαξε την ζωή μου μέσα σε 3 μερές....!!! 

όταν βρείς το κατάλληλο άτομο που θα συμπαθήσεις τότε θα δεις πως θα αλλάξει ριζικά η ζωή σου...! 

μια καινούρια μέρα ξεκινάει...!!!! ;)

----------


## depifish

John11Θεωρω οτι καποιος αν δεν νοιωσει αυτο το ψυχολογικο αδιεξοδο, τη κριση πανικου, την καταθλιψη κτλ δυσκολα καταλαβαινει αυτον που το περναει. Εδω ακομα και ατομα με καταθλιψη δεν γνωριζουν οτι εχουν και πιστευω οτι σε αυτο συμβαλει και η ενημερωση. Μια και πλεον εχει γινει και πολυ της... μοδας ειδικα η καταθλιψη. 
Σε αυτο που λες οτι απομονωνουν τα ατομα που εχουν καποιο ψυχολογικο θεμα ειναι γιατι πολλοι δεν μπορουν να τους καταλαβουν και ισως και να μην θελουν. Και μπορει να ειναι κουραστικοι για αυτους. Εγω π.χ. θεωρω οτι πολλες φορες μπορει να γινομαι κουραστικη στους γυρω μου οταν καθε λιγο και λιγακι κατι εχω, καπου ποναω, δεν νοιωθω καλα, ολο και κατι περιεργο αισθανομαι σε καποιο μερος του σωματος μου, εχω γινει αρρωστοφοβικη και γκρινιαζω πως κατι εχω και τι ειναι αυτο που εχω! Πλεον βεβαια προσπαθω να μην τα μοιραζομαι αυτα γιατι ξερω οτι θα κουρασω τον αλλον και στη τελικη δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει, αρα προσπαθω να το παλεψω μονη μου. 
Εσυ τι θα προτεινες;

----------


## John11

> John11Θεωρω οτι καποιος αν δεν νοιωσει αυτο το ψυχολογικο αδιεξοδο, τη κριση πανικου, την καταθλιψη κτλ δυσκολα καταλαβαινει αυτον που το περναει. Εδω ακομα και ατομα με καταθλιψη δεν γνωριζουν οτι εχουν και πιστευω οτι σε αυτο συμβαλει και η ενημερωση. Μια και πλεον εχει γινει και πολυ της... μοδας ειδικα η καταθλιψη. 
> Σε αυτο που λες οτι απομονωνουν τα ατομα που εχουν καποιο ψυχολογικο θεμα ειναι γιατι πολλοι δεν μπορουν να τους καταλαβουν και ισως και να μην θελουν.


Κατ' αρχή να σου πω ότι το post σου αυτό παρόλο που φαίνεται να είναι απλοϊκό, δεν είναι. Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που μέσα σ' αυτό το forum διαβάζω κάτι που να μ' αρέσει τόσο πολύ. 

Στο θέμα που λες, νομίζω ότι περισσότερο ισχύει το "δεν θέλουν να τους καταλάβουν". Αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει κάτι, είναι πιο απίθανο να το κάνει σωστά, έτσι έρχεται και το "δεν μπορούνε να τους καταλάβουν". Η κατανόηση θέλει εξάσκηση. Σκέφτεται κάποιος γιατί να ασχοληθώ με το τάδε πρόβλημα/δυσκολία, ας την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια.

Και υπάρχει και το γεγονός κάποιος να φοβάται ένα πρόβλημα, όπως για παράδειγμα το να δούμε να έχει καεί το σπίτι του γείτονα, δεν θέλουμε να μείνει πολύ στο μυαλό μας, φοβόμαστε για το δικό μας σπίτι μετά. Το ίδιο γίνεται και για τα λεγόμενα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο φόβος πάντα υπάρχει, πάντα δουλεύει, δεν είναι πολύ σοφό να τον αποφεύγουμε. 





> Σε αυτο που λες οτι απομονωνουν τα ατομα που εχουν καποιο ψυχολογικο θεμα ειναι γιατι πολλοι δεν μπορουν να τους καταλαβουν και ισως και να μην θελουν. Και μπορει να ειναι κουραστικοι για αυτους. Εγω π.χ. θεωρω οτι πολλες φορες μπορει να γινομαι κουραστικη στους γυρω μου οταν καθε λιγο και λιγακι κατι εχω, καπου ποναω, δεν νοιωθω καλα, ολο και κατι περιεργο αισθανομαι σε καποιο μερος του σωματος μου, εχω γινει αρρωστοφοβικη και γκρινιαζω πως κατι εχω και τι ειναι αυτο που εχω!


Όλα τα πράγματα στη ζωή μας κουράζουν. Ακόμα και το να πάω στο περίπτερο ή στη λαϊκή ή να αναλάβω τον καθαρισμό του κλιματιστικού, όλα κόπος είναι. Στη ζωή μας κάνουμε αφάνταστα αρκετές κουραστικές δουλειές έτσι κι αλλιώς. Και μάλιστα κάνοντάς τες καταναγκαστικά η κούραση πολλαπλασιάζεται. 

Έχω όμως μια σκέψη πάνω σε αυτό. Θεωρώ ότι αν κάτι κοστίζει σε κάποιον 2 και σε εμένα 1 εγώ θα ήταν καλό να τον βοηθήσω. Και αντίστροφα, αν κάτι σε κάποιον κοστίζει 1 και σε εμένα 2, καλό θα ήταν να με βοηθήσει. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό η συνολική μας "προσπάθεια" θα είναι λίγο (ή πολύ?) μικρότερη. Ακόμα κι αν αυτόν τον "κανόνα" τον κάνουμε 1 και 5 πάλι εξαρετικά καλό θα ήταν. Μην σου πω και 1 με 100!

Έχει και ένα θέμα ακόμα. Κάποιοι επιλέγουν να είναι αυτάρκεις. Δεν ζητάνε, απαιτούνε, επιδιώκουν, κερδίζουν. Προφανώς σε αυτούς δεν ισχύει ο παραπάνω κανόνας. Αυτό είναι μια ολόκληρη ιστορία... και είναι η αρχή των δεινών μας. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα πω αυτά γράφοντας. Καταλαβαίνεις λίγο -έστω κι αν είπα μόνο τον τίτλο του- αυτό το τελευταίο? Θα ήθελες να πω περισσότερα γι' αυτό?

----------


## John11

> Εγω π.χ. θεωρω οτι πολλες φορες μπορει να γινομαι κουραστικη στους γυρω μου οταν καθε λιγο και λιγακι κατι εχω, καπου ποναω, δεν νοιωθω καλα, ολο και κατι περιεργο αισθανομαι σε καποιο μερος του σωματος μου, εχω γινει αρρωστοφοβικη και γκρινιαζω πως κατι εχω και τι ειναι αυτο που εχω! Πλεον βεβαια προσπαθω να μην τα μοιραζομαι αυτα γιατι ξερω οτι θα κουρασω τον αλλον και στη τελικη δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει, αρα προσπαθω να το παλεψω μονη μου. 
> Εσυ τι θα προτεινες;


Λες ότι γίνεσαι κουραστική σε κάποιους γύρω σου. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές περιτπώσεις για αυτό το θέμα:
Κάποιοι να φοβούνται για αντίστοιχα θέματα με τον εαυτό τους και να αποφεύγουν να μπουν στο θέμα κατανόησης για τα δικά σου θέματα. Εδώ παίζει το θέμα ειλικρίνειας. Αν μπορούνε να σου το πούνε, τότε δεν είναι κακό. Αυτοί που το κρύβουν κάνουν κακό.
Κάποιοι να προσπαθούν να σε κάνουν να αισθανθείς άσχημα για τα δικά σου θέματα, ενώ έχουν οι ίδιοι πρόμοια ή και περισσότερα. Στην ουσία να προσπαθούν να σε παραπλανήσουν προσπαθώντας να κερδίσουν "αυτοπεποίθηση" σε βάρος σου. Να πείσουν τον εαυτό τους ότι οι ίδιοι είναι καλά, συγκρίνοντας με εσένα.
Κάποιοι να είναι συνεχώς απορροφημένοι στα δικά τους προβλήματα, και στην προσπάθειά τους να τα λύσουν να αγνοούν και να μην έχουν την ευαισθησία να καταλάβουν ότι και του άλλου το θέμα είναι ισάξιο. Πάλι είναι ένα ψέμα, βαθμολογούν στην ουσία το δικό τους 10 και το δικό σου 1 ή και 0.
Είναι λίγες από τις περιπτώσεις φαντάζομαι. Μπορείς να καταλαβαίνεις τι σκέφτεται ο άλλος? Να καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι στην ουσία ο άλλος? Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι κατανόηση, δύσκολη να επιτευχθεί.
Για παράδειγμα, εδώ στο forum απαντάνε πολλοί. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι σκέψεις έχει ο καθένας? Επειδή είμαστε συνήθως μέσα στο πρόβλημά μας και επειδή αυτό μας απορροφά μεγάλη ενέργεια, μένει λίγη ενέργεια για να καταλάβουμε πραγματικά τι κάνουν οι άλλοι. Είναι δύσκολο θέμα, μπορείς να δεις το ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε πάντα το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι?

Επειδή συνήθως δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, μπερδευόμαστε και νομίζουμε τον κακό άνθρωπο για καλό. Και τον καλό για κακό. (το λέω απλοϊκά για να γίνει κατανοητό). Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο για εσένα (αλλά και για όλους μας). Να επιβεβαιώνεις κάθε περίπτωση και να είσαι 100% σίγουρη σε κάθε σου συμπέρασμα. Είναι σημαντικότερο από το να παλαίψει κανείς. Γιατί τι νόημα έχει κάποιος να μπει σε μια πάλη όταν είναι απλά λάθος. Γιατί τότε μόνο κακό στον ευατό του και στον άλλο μπορεί να κάνει.

----------


## lina1985

Είναι απίστευτο το πως βλέπω τον εαυτό μου μέσα από τα ποστ σου..
Σου προτείνω (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη), να ελέγξεις λίγο την Β12. Εμένα ήταν κάτω του μετρίου όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν τα τρέμουλα.. Βέβαια, την σταθεροποίησα και πάλι τα έχω, αλλά είμαι καλύτερα από τότε.. Άγχος και φοβίες, τι να πεις....

Καλή δύναμη να έχεις και υπομονή.. Είμαστε πολλοί!! :-)

----------


## depifish

John11 σε πολλά απο τα λεγόμενα σου συμφωνώ απολυτα. Αλλα το να ειμαι σίγουρη 100% για το κάθε μου συμπέρασμα θεωρώ οτι είναι πολύ δυσκολο. Εδω δεν μπορώ να ειμαι 100% σίγουρη για μένα για να πάρω αποφάσεις, πόσο μάλλον για τους ανθρώπους, και θεωρώ οτι ένα απο τα βασικότερα μου μειονεκτήματα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να πάρω εύκολα αποφάσεις. Ειμαι τοσο ανασφαλής, που θέλω πάντα να είμαι 100% σίγουρη για κάτι, αλλα δυστυχως αυτό δεν ειναι εφικτό και μπαίνω σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο. Σχεδόν για τα πάντα. Για παραδειγμα, όλα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικά, με έχουν κάνει αρρωστοφοβική και έχω μπει σε μια κατάσταση, όπου ότι παθαίνω να σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ειναι το ένα ή το άλλο και ποτέ να μην μπορώ να ειμαι 100% σίγουρη οτι τελικά όλα αυτά ειναι ψυχολογικά. Και μετά να αγχώνομαι οτι ολο αυτό το άγχος μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει κάποια σοβαρή νόσο! Αγχος στο τετράγωνο. Μιλάμε για μαζοχιστικές καταστάσεις! Άλλο παράδειγμα ειναι οτι κανω δυο δουλειες σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου, με αποτέλεσμα να κουράζομαι πολύ. Πρέπει να αφησω μια απο τις δυο, αλλα η μια μου προσφέρει ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό σιγουριάς, και η άλλη μου προσφέρει ευχαρίστηση γιατι είναι κάτι δικό μου που μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι, αλλα ταυτόχρονα με πολύ αβέβαιο μέλλον. Αρα βρισκομαι εδω και μήνες στο συνεχές δίλλημα "να κρατήσω τη μίζερη αλλα σίγουρη δουλειά η οποία παρεπιπτώντως μου έχει δημιούργησει ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό απο τα ψυχολογικά τα οποία έχω, ή να ασχοληθώ με αυτό που μου αρέσει αλλα ίσως στο μέλλον να μη μου αποδίδει όσο χρειάζεται ή να βρεθώ χρεωμένη". Και αυτή η κατάσταση διαιωνίζεται μήνες τώρα γιατι απλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω απόφαση! Δεν έχω τα κότσια, το πείσμα, και τη δύναμη να ρισκάρω! Ακόμα κι αυτό δεν μπορώ να το συζητάω με τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου γιατι και αυτό θεωρώ οτι θα τους κουράζει και θα σκέφτονται "όφου καημένη! αντε πάρε μια αποφαση και μη μας πρίζεις!". Και αντικειμενικά τους καταλαβαίνω. Όπως κατα κάποια τρόπο μπορώ να καταλάβω κάποιον ο οποίος π.χ. δεν έχει ζήσει ποτέ του κρίση πανικού δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ούτε στο ελάχιστο κάποιον που παθαίνει. Θεωρώ οτι στην ουσία κανεις δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει καλύτερα απο κάποιον που περνάει και αυτός το ίδιο ή το έχει ζήσει! Για αυτόν που δεν το έχει ζήσει και δεν γνωρίζει πως ειναι ακούγεται μίζερο, κουραστικό, βαρετό και εκνευριστικό ορισμένες φορές και το μόνο που ξέρει να σου πει "όλα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλό σου! σύνελθε!"
Αλλα γιατί λες οτι οι άνθρωποι θα αποφύγουν να κατανοήσουν τα θέματα τα δικά μου ή του οποιοδήποτε επειδή έχουν παρόμοια ή και περισσότερα? Ίσα ίσα θα περίμενα το αντίθετο! Και μάλιστα αν βρω κάποιον που να νοιώθει ακριβώς όπως νοιώθω εγώ και έχει και αυτός τα ίδια προβλήματα, όχι μόνο θα τον καταλάβω, αλλα θα νοιώσω κι εγώ καλύτερα που υπάρχει κι άλλος που νοιώθει έτσι και μπορεί να με καταλάβει. Και το πιο πιθανόν να νοιώσω και ανακούφιση και θα θελήσω σε αυτόν να μιλήσω περισσότερο παρά σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ιδέα απο ψυχολογικά και ψυχοσωματικά. 
Για παράδειγμα, διαβάζοντας της lina1985 το post ένοιωσα μια δόση ανακούφισης, που υπάρχει κι άλλος που νοιώθει έτσι και οτι π.χ. ισως όντως τελικά να μην έχω κάποια βαριά ασθένεια που φοβάμαι οτι ίσως έχω παρόλο που κάθε 6μηνο κάνω τσεκάπ, αλλα για τον αρρωστοφοβικό ποτέ δεν ειναι οι εξετάσεις αρκετές! Χαχαχα! Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι και πως σκέφτεται ο καθένας, αλλα όσο να 'ναι, αν συναντήσω κάποιον που έχει τέτοια θέματα δεν θα φοβηθώ να μιλήσω κι εγώ για τα δικά μου πιστεύοντας οτι με αυτό τον τρόπο δίνει κουράγιο ο ένας στον άλλον! Ή έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον! 

Αγαπητή lina1985 ελένχω την Β12 τουλάχιστον 1 φορά τον χρόνο και ειναι σταθερά στα 300κάτι εδω και χρόνια και από οτι μου έχουν πει ειναι οκ ασχέτως οτι εμενα λίγο μου φαίνεται. Καλή δυναμη και σε σένα!

----------


## ζωζα

απο τοτε που ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα πριν σχεδον 20 χρονια δλδ ...τωρα ειμαι 34 και ακομα τα ιδια...υπαρχουν φασεις που ειμαι καλα και φασεις παλι χαλια .αυτη η μονιμη υπερενταση με εχει τσακισει .Δεν ξερω τι να πω..Τωρα κολλησα με την σκληρυνση κατα πλακας καπου διαβασα συμπτωματα κι επειδη εχω μερικες φορες μουδιασματα αδυναμια σκεφτομαι διαφορα .Δεν περναειιιι με τιποτα ολο αυτοοοοο.χανεται η ζωη μας ...δυστυχως .απογοητευση...

----------


## John11

> John11 σε πολλά απο τα λεγόμενα σου συμφωνώ απολυτα. Αλλα το να ειμαι σίγουρη 100% για το κάθε μου συμπέρασμα θεωρώ οτι είναι πολύ δυσκολο. Εδω δεν μπορώ να ειμαι 100% σίγουρη για μένα για να πάρω αποφάσεις, πόσο μάλλον για τους ανθρώπους, και θεωρώ οτι ένα απο τα βασικότερα μου μειονεκτήματα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να πάρω εύκολα αποφάσεις.


Διάβασα τώρα αυτό το μήνυμά σου. Χίλια, χίλια συγνώμη που δεν το είχα δει νωρίτερα. Αν και έρχονται email με ειδοποίηση όταν κάποιος στείλει σε θέμα που έχω συνδρομή, αυτό μου ξέφυγε και δεν ξέρω γιατί. Ίσως γιατί και εσύ άργησες μέρες να απαντήσεις και να μην είχα το νού μου σε αυτό το θέμα.

Και είναι σημαντικότατο αυτό το μήνυμά σου. Γιατί στην ουσία βλέπω να σκέφτεσαι με παρόμοιο τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και εγώ.


> Αλλα γιατί λες οτι οι άνθρωποι θα αποφύγουν να κατανοήσουν τα θέματα τα δικά 
> μου ή του οποιοδήποτε επειδή έχουν παρόμοια ή και περισσότερα? Ίσα ίσα θα 
> περίμενα το αντίθετο! Και μάλιστα αν βρω κάποιον που να νοιώθει ακριβώς όπως 
> νοιώθω εγώ και έχει και αυτός τα ίδια προβλήματα, όχι μόνο θα τον καταλάβω, 
> αλλα θα νοιώσω κι εγώ καλύτερα που υπάρχει κι άλλος που νοιώθει έτσι και 
> μπορεί να με καταλάβει.

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, αποφεύγουν να κατανοήσουν τα θέματα τα δικά τους, γιατί δεν θέλουν να δουν την ανθρώπινη φύση. Επειδή τότε θα θεωρηθούν ίδιοι με εσένα: "Άρρωστοι", λάθος, "αδύναμοι", κλπ, κλπ. Προτιμούν να πάνε στο άλλο άκρο και να δείξουν ότι εκείνοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Με όλες τις συνέπειες αυτής της στάσης ζωής.
Έτσι, κάποιος μπορεί να βάλει όλη του τη δύναμή του, όλα τα μέσα, για να μπορέσει να σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα. Έτσι, τον έχεις ανάγκη, εξαρτάσαι από αυτόν, εκείνος το παίζει "εντάξει" στον κοινωνικό περίγυρο και μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο σε εκμεταλλεύεται. 

Ένα παράδειγμα. Υπάρχει κάποιος γνωστός (ο Βασίλης) που έχει μια γκόμενα (τη Ζωή). Η Ζωή βρίσκεται σε δυσκολίες. Εκείνος την εκμεταλλεύεται. Πώς? Μια μέρα σε εμένα είπε ότι η Ζωή έχει χαμηλό νοητικό επίπεδο (δεν ισχύει αυτό). Όμως αυτός τη διαβάλλει στον κοινωνικό περίγυρο. Αν κάποιος τον πιστέψει, θα βλέπει τη Ζωή κατώτερη, θα την απομονώσει περισσότερο, έτσι αυτός κερδίζει. Η Ζωή θα αισθάνεται κατώτερη, και ο Βασίλης ανώτερος. Στην κοινωνία που ζούμε ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν βλέπει βαθύτερα, βλέπει την επιφάνεια και πλησιάζει ευκολότερα τον "σπουδαίο". Από την άλλη ο ίδιος την κατηγορεί συνεχώς (π.χ. αυτό που αναφέρεις "όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι, σύνελθε!", είναι μια πλάγια κατηγόρια). Έτσι η Ζωή θα αισθάνεται όλο και πιο "αδύναμη" και ο Βασίλης πιο "δυνατός". Όταν αισθάνεσαι αδύναμος, ο φόβος αυξάνει, και τότε αυξάνει και η εξάρτηση. Και όσο αυξάνει η εξάρτηση αυξάνει και ο φόβος. Και έτσι ο φαύλος κύκλος έχει ξεκινήσει.

Βέβαια για να το κάνει κανείς αυτό που ανέφερα προηγούμενα (καθώς και πολλά άλλα, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι έχω δει και τι έχω περάσει και ο ίδιος) χρειάζεται να γίνει σκληρός. Να υποφέρει ο δίπλα του και εκείνος να τον κάνει να υποφέρει περισσότερο χωρίς να νοιάζεται γι' αυτό. Δεν είναι ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν ή δεν με καταλαβαίνουν, αν κάποιος θέλει να καταλάβει κάτι είναι σχετικά εύκολο. Προσποιείται ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει, για να κάνει τον άλλο να αισθάνεται ακόμα χειρότερα.
Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα email να σου στείλω ένα κείμενο?

Προσθήκη: Ο Βασίλης που προανέφερα, όταν τον πρωτογνώρισα, έτρεξε αρκετά για να με βοηθήσει σε ένα θέμα. Έτσι, εγώ το είδα και είπα: "α! τι τυχερός που είμαι, βρήκα ένα φίλο". Όμως την πάτησα, ήταν ένα μεγάλο μέρος της καταστροφής μου! Το συνηδειτοποίησα μερικά χρόνια αργότερα αλλά ένα μέρος της "ζημιάς" είχε γίνει. Είναι ίσως αρκετά δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε ποιός είναι κακός. Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα τρώω τα μούτρα μου. Βέβαια αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός που είπα πριν, περισσότερος κόσμος (και εμείς) πλησιάζουμε ευκολότρα κάποιον που εμφανίζεται "σπουδαίος" παρά κάποιον που έχει προβλήματα.


.

----------


## depifish

> Ένα παράδειγμα. Υπάρχει κάποιος γνωστός (ο Βασίλης) που έχει μια γκόμενα (τη Ζωή). Η Ζωή βρίσκεται σε δυσκολίες. Εκείνος την εκμεταλλεύεται. Πώς? Μια μέρα σε εμένα είπε ότι η Ζωή έχει χαμηλό νοητικό επίπεδο (δεν ισχύει αυτό). Όμως αυτός τη διαβάλλει στον κοινωνικό περίγυρο. Αν κάποιος τον πιστέψει, θα βλέπει τη Ζωή κατώτερη, θα την απομονώσει περισσότερο, έτσι αυτός κερδίζει. Η Ζωή θα αισθάνεται κατώτερη, και ο Βασίλης ανώτερος. Στην κοινωνία που ζούμε ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν βλέπει βαθύτερα, βλέπει την επιφάνεια και πλησιάζει ευκολότερα τον "σπουδαίο". Από την άλλη ο ίδιος την κατηγορεί συνεχώς (π.χ. αυτό που αναφέρεις "όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι, σύνελθε!", είναι μια πλάγια κατηγόρια). Έτσι η Ζωή θα αισθάνεται όλο και πιο "αδύναμη" και ο Βασίλης πιο "δυνατός". Όταν αισθάνεσαι αδύναμος, ο φόβος αυξάνει, και τότε αυξάνει και η εξάρτηση. Και όσο αυξάνει η εξάρτηση αυξάνει και ο φόβος. Και έτσι ο φαύλος κύκλος έχει ξεκινήσει.
> 
> Βέβαια για να το κάνει κανείς αυτό που ανέφερα προηγούμενα (καθώς και πολλά άλλα, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι έχω δει και τι έχω περάσει και ο ίδιος) χρειάζεται να γίνει σκληρός. Να υποφέρει ο δίπλα του και εκείνος να τον κάνει να υποφέρει περισσότερο χωρίς να νοιάζεται γι' αυτό. Δεν είναι ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν ή δεν με καταλαβαίνουν, αν κάποιος θέλει να καταλάβει κάτι είναι σχετικά εύκολο. Προσποιείται ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει, για να κάνει τον άλλο να αισθάνεται ακόμα χειρότερα.
> Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα email να σου στείλω ένα κείμενο?
> .


John11 πραγματικά μου κάνει πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση η συμπεριφορά αυτού του Βασίλη, τόσο που δεν μπορώ και να την κατανοήσω. Αρχικά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, πως γινεται να είσαι με κάποιον τον οποίο στον κοινονικό σου περίγυρο θές να μειώνεις συνεχώς. Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες οτι το κάνει για να φανεί πιο δυνατός, αλλά αυτό θα το καταλάβαινα κατα κάποιο τρόπο (χωρίς να το δικαιολογώ βέβαια) αν γινοταν π.χ. για έναν συνάδελφο και όχι για τον άνθρωπο που εισαι μαζί! Συνήθως το αντίθετο συναντάω. Δηλαδή θεωρώ υποχρέωση κατα κάποιο τρόπο, οταν εισαι με κάποιον να τον υπερασπίζεσαι και να τον προβάλεις τα καλά του και όχι το αντίθετο. Αλλιώς ο άλλος που ακούει π.χ. αυτόν τον Βασίλη να λέει οτι η Ζωή εχει χαμηλό νοητικό επίπεδο δεν αναρωτιέται "τοτε γιατί είσαι μαζί της αφού προφανώς αυτό σε χαλάει;".

----------


## John11

> John11 πραγματικά μου κάνει πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση η συμπεριφορά αυτού του Βασίλη, τόσο που δεν μπορώ και να την κατανοήσω.


Πρώτα απ' όλα να πατήσεις edit κάτω από το μήνυμά σου και να σβήσεις το email. Δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει στο internet, αυτόματα προγράμματα μαζεύουν email και θα αυξηθούν τα spam μηνύματα που θα λαμβάνεις.

Προσθήκη:

> Έψαχνα να βρω να το στειλω private αλλα δεν βρηκα τροπο!

Το forum δεν επιτρέπει σε κάποιο χρήστη να στείλει ή να λάβει προσωπικό μήνυμα αν δεν έχει συμπληρώσει συνολικά 50 post.


Θα σου στείλω email. Αλλά γρήγορα να σου πω κάποιες σκέψεις, ότι υπάρχουν πολλές λάθος συμπεριφορές. Δεν τις καταλαβαίνουμε στους άλλους γιατί εμείς δεν τις κάνουμε, τις θεωρούμε παράλογες, αλλά υπάρχουν.
Μερικοί κόβουν και το κλαδί που κάθονται. Κάποιος μπορεί να αισθάνεται τόσο δυνατός που νομίζει ότι πάντα θα είναι, δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι στην ουσία η δύναμή του προέρχεται από τους άλλους.
Όμως ο κύριος λόγος που το είπα αυτό, είναι για να σου δείξω ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητοι, δεν αισθάνονται. Θα ήθελα να το κρατήσεις αυτό στο μυαλό σου. Και να το δεις στους γύρω σου. Για να το καταλάβεις αυτό, δες τη συμπεριφορά τους στους άλλους. Αν απομονώσεις το συναισθηματικό δέσιμο, θα δεις ευκολότερα τις συμπεριφορές.

----------


## lina1985

> John11 σε πολλά απο τα λεγόμενα σου συμφωνώ απολυτα. Αλλα το να ειμαι σίγουρη 100% για το κάθε μου συμπέρασμα θεωρώ οτι είναι πολύ δυσκολο. Εδω δεν μπορώ να ειμαι 100% σίγουρη για μένα για να πάρω αποφάσεις, πόσο μάλλον για τους ανθρώπους, και θεωρώ οτι ένα απο τα βασικότερα μου μειονεκτήματα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να πάρω εύκολα αποφάσεις. Ειμαι τοσο ανασφαλής, που θέλω πάντα να είμαι 100% σίγουρη για κάτι, αλλα δυστυχως αυτό δεν ειναι εφικτό και μπαίνω σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο. Σχεδόν για τα πάντα. Για παραδειγμα, όλα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικά, με έχουν κάνει αρρωστοφοβική και έχω μπει σε μια κατάσταση, όπου ότι παθαίνω να σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ειναι το ένα ή το άλλο και ποτέ να μην μπορώ να ειμαι 100% σίγουρη οτι τελικά όλα αυτά ειναι ψυχολογικά. Και μετά να αγχώνομαι οτι ολο αυτό το άγχος μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει κάποια σοβαρή νόσο! Αγχος στο τετράγωνο. Μιλάμε για μαζοχιστικές καταστάσεις! Άλλο παράδειγμα ειναι οτι κανω δυο δουλειες σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου, με αποτέλεσμα να κουράζομαι πολύ. Πρέπει να αφησω μια απο τις δυο, αλλα η μια μου προσφέρει ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό σιγουριάς, και η άλλη μου προσφέρει ευχαρίστηση γιατι είναι κάτι δικό μου που μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι, αλλα ταυτόχρονα με πολύ αβέβαιο μέλλον. Αρα βρισκομαι εδω και μήνες στο συνεχές δίλλημα "να κρατήσω τη μίζερη αλλα σίγουρη δουλειά η οποία παρεπιπτώντως μου έχει δημιούργησει ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό απο τα ψυχολογικά τα οποία έχω, ή να ασχοληθώ με αυτό που μου αρέσει αλλα ίσως στο μέλλον να μη μου αποδίδει όσο χρειάζεται ή να βρεθώ χρεωμένη". Και αυτή η κατάσταση διαιωνίζεται μήνες τώρα γιατι απλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω απόφαση! Δεν έχω τα κότσια, το πείσμα, και τη δύναμη να ρισκάρω! Ακόμα κι αυτό δεν μπορώ να το συζητάω με τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου γιατι και αυτό θεωρώ οτι θα τους κουράζει και θα σκέφτονται "όφου καημένη! αντε πάρε μια αποφαση και μη μας πρίζεις!". Και αντικειμενικά τους καταλαβαίνω. Όπως κατα κάποια τρόπο μπορώ να καταλάβω κάποιον ο οποίος π.χ. δεν έχει ζήσει ποτέ του κρίση πανικού δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ούτε στο ελάχιστο κάποιον που παθαίνει. Θεωρώ οτι στην ουσία κανεις δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει καλύτερα απο κάποιον που περνάει και αυτός το ίδιο ή το έχει ζήσει! Για αυτόν που δεν το έχει ζήσει και δεν γνωρίζει πως ειναι ακούγεται μίζερο, κουραστικό, βαρετό και εκνευριστικό ορισμένες φορές και το μόνο που ξέρει να σου πει "όλα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλό σου! σύνελθε!"
> Αλλα γιατί λες οτι οι άνθρωποι θα αποφύγουν να κατανοήσουν τα θέματα τα δικά μου ή του οποιοδήποτε επειδή έχουν παρόμοια ή και περισσότερα? Ίσα ίσα θα περίμενα το αντίθετο! Και μάλιστα αν βρω κάποιον που να νοιώθει ακριβώς όπως νοιώθω εγώ και έχει και αυτός τα ίδια προβλήματα, όχι μόνο θα τον καταλάβω, αλλα θα νοιώσω κι εγώ καλύτερα που υπάρχει κι άλλος που νοιώθει έτσι και μπορεί να με καταλάβει. Και το πιο πιθανόν να νοιώσω και ανακούφιση και θα θελήσω σε αυτόν να μιλήσω περισσότερο παρά σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ιδέα απο ψυχολογικά και ψυχοσωματικά. 
> Για παράδειγμα, διαβάζοντας της lina1985 το post ένοιωσα μια δόση ανακούφισης, που υπάρχει κι άλλος που νοιώθει έτσι και οτι π.χ. ισως όντως τελικά να μην έχω κάποια βαριά ασθένεια που φοβάμαι οτι ίσως έχω παρόλο που κάθε 6μηνο κάνω τσεκάπ, αλλα για τον αρρωστοφοβικό ποτέ δεν ειναι οι εξετάσεις αρκετές! Χαχαχα! Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι και πως σκέφτεται ο καθένας, αλλα όσο να 'ναι, αν συναντήσω κάποιον που έχει τέτοια θέματα δεν θα φοβηθώ να μιλήσω κι εγώ για τα δικά μου πιστεύοντας οτι με αυτό τον τρόπο δίνει κουράγιο ο ένας στον άλλον! Ή έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον! 
> 
> Αγαπητή lina1985 ελένχω την Β12 τουλάχιστον 1 φορά τον χρόνο και ειναι σταθερά στα 300κάτι εδω και χρόνια και από οτι μου έχουν πει ειναι οκ ασχέτως οτι εμενα λίγο μου φαίνεται. Καλή δυναμη και σε σένα!


Καλησπέρα depifish και Χριστός Ανέστη!
Στο ξαναλέω πως σε ότι γράφεις βλέπω τον εαυτό μου! H σκέψη μας είναι ίδια.. Έχω πάψει να μιλάω στους φίλους μου για το τι μου συμβαίνει, ακριβώς γιατί για κάποιον που δεν το έχει περάσει, δε θα το καταλάβει.. Επιβεβαιώθηκα 2 φορές στη δουλειά μου, όταν 2 κυρίες έπαθαν κρίση πανικού μπροστά μου. Η μία κοπελίτσα 22 χρονών όπου της κόπηκε η ανάσα και έτρεμε και μια ακόμη κυρία, γύρω στα 50, όπου κατέρρευσε και αναγκαστήκαμε να φωνάξουμε ασθενοφόρο.. Μόνο εγώ και ο τραυματιοφορέας καταλάβαμε πως ήταν κρίση πανικού. Μίλησα και στις 2 μετά τα συμβάντα. Η ανακούφιση που είδα στα μάτια τους όταν τους είπα πως και εγώ τα έχω περάσει, δεν λέγεται! Οι συνάδερφοί μου, τρόμαξαν μεν, γέλασαν δε όταν έμαθαν για τη διάγνωση.. Μπορείς να το συζητάς, δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν όλοι όμως, δυστυχώς.. Εγώ νιώθω πως κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να με "νταντεύει" αν πάθω κάτι τέτοιο, πόσο μάλλον να τους φορτώνω με την σκέψη μην τυχόν μου συμβεί κάτι.. Θα σου πω όμως και μια συζήτηση που έκανα και με μία κοπέλα, η οποία είναι χαρά Θεού (έτσι τουλάχιστον φαίνεται) και μου αποκάλυψε, τυχαία και πάνω σε συζήτηση, πως έχει περάσει 3 φορές από τη φάση των αντικαταθλιπτικών και μάλιστα από μικρή σχετικά ηλικία, λόγω κρίσεων πανικού.. Αλήθεια σοκαρίστηκα! Δεν το περίμενα ποτέ πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει περάσει τέτοιο ζόρι.."Ήμουν ένα μαύρο χάλι" μου είπε επί λέξη.. Φάρμακα για 1 χρόνο, υποτροπή μετά από 4 χρόνια, φάρμακα για 6 μήνες, μικρότερη υποτροπή, και φάρμακα για 3 μήνες! Αυτό που μου είπε όταν της είπα και τα δικά μου (πράγμα που το είπε και ο ψυχίατρός μου), είναι πως έτσι είμαστε φτιαγμένοι και πως θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτό.. Να μειώνουμε στο μυαλό μας τη σημασία των συμπτωμάτων και να συνεχίζουμε τη ζωή μας.. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν αλλάζει εύκολα όλο αυτό και όσο πιο γρήγορα το συνειδητοποιήσουμε, τόσο θα μειώνεται και η αξία που του δίνουμε. Δύσκολο? Αν ρωτάς εμένα στη φάση που είμαι τώρα και με το ότι τα σκέφτομαι όοοολη μέρα, σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο.. Φοβική στα πάντα και σε τεράστιο βαθμό! Πρέπει όμως να το παλέψουμε.. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Sofia23

Καλησπέρα depifish! Εχω κι εγω τα ίδια συμπτωματα με εσενα θα ηθελα να κανεις ενα update για το πως εισαι τωρα και αν ρα εχεις ξεπεράσει και πως ;;

----------


## Olia

Ωραία υπάρχουν και άλλοι γιατί νόμιζα ότι τρελαίνομαι... Ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα και εγώ... Μου την δίνει η ταχυπαλμια και το αίσθημα παλμών... Πρώτον γιατί νομίζω ότι θα πεθάνω και δεύτερον γιατί με κάνει να βλέπω το πρόβλημα μου... Μου έχει δωθεί αγωγή αλλά φοβάμαι να ξεκινήσω.

----------


## adrfinance1

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ειμαι καινούργια στο forum και αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένη θα έλεγα όπως και πολλής κόσμος από οτι βλέπω! Συνοπτικά η ιστορία μου έχει ως εξής: πριν από καμια 10αριά χρόνια μου ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτες κρίσεις πανικού. Αφού πηρα σβάρνα όλους τους γιατρούς, κατέληξα σε ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους και σιγά σιγά μαζί με φαρμακευτική βοήθεια τους ξεπέρασα και πλέον αν έρθουν ξέρω πως θα τους διώξω! Πριν όμως από κανα 5άρι χρόνια, έπαθα υπερκόπωση λόγω δουλειάς και άντε πάλι να τρέχω σε γιατρούς και κατέληξα σε νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου έδωσε κάτι χάπια, πήρα και για αρκετό καιρό βιταμίνη Β12 και συνήλθα. Γενικά όμως είμαι αρρωστοφοβική και κατα φαντασίαν ασθενής! Νομίζω συνεχώς οτι κάτι έχω! Έτσι και πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου, εξαιτίας ενός καλοήθη ιλίγγου θέσεως (ένα είδος ζαλάδας απο το αυτί εντελώς ακίνδυνη) νόμιζα οτι είχα τα χειρότερα! Μέχρι και μαγνητική έκανα για να ηρεμήσω, αλλά μέχρι να σιγουρευτώ οτι δεν έχω κάτι χειρότερο ζόρισα και πίεσα πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μου με το άγχος. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα από τότε, και κατά διαστήματα να έχω κάτι σαν μόνιμη υπερένταση. Ξεκινήσανε προβλήματα στον ύπνο μου που δεν είχα ποτέ! Δηλαδή με το που ξάπλωνα, την ώρα που με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος ένοιωθα ενα τίναγμα, εναν κρύο ιδρώτα, ταχυπαλμία από την τρομάρα και ενα απιστευτο εσωτερικό τρέμουλο λες και γινεται σεισμός! Είναι δηλαδή το αίσθημα που έχεις όταν κοιμάσαι και χτυπάει π.χ. το τηλέφωνο και πεταγεσαι τρομαγμένος! Εκτός αυτούς, κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, ένοιωθα το κεφάλι μου βαρύ, είχα αίσθημα τασης, δηλαδή σαν να κουνιέμαι για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου χωρίς να κουνιέμαι ή σαν να πεφτω σε κενά αέρος, βούισμα στα αυτιά και κατά συνέπεια πονοκεφάλους, αρρυθμίες, αίσθημα παλμών και καμιά φορά ενοιωθα και βαριά τα ποδια μου όταν ξάπλωνα. Πήγα σε νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου έδωσε ψυχοφάρμακα τα οποία εγώ όμως δεν θέλησα να πάρω. Μετά ξεκίνησα σε ψυχολόγο, και με τη βοήθεια ενός φυτικού φαρμάκου της solgar, το 5-HTP, σιγά σιγά συνήλθα και ηρέμησα. Αλλά τελικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όποτε κουραστώ σωματικά ή ψυχικά πολύ, ή κάτι με στρεσάρει, για αρκετό καιρό ξαναεμφανίζονται αυτά τα τινάγματα και γενικά όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα, με το βαρύ κεφάλι και το αίσθημα οτι σαν να κουνιέμαι ολόκληρη ενώ ειμαι ακίνητη. Κάποιες φορές έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου, να προσπαθώ να κάτσω εντελώς ακίνητη, και να νοιώθω οτι κουνιέμαι αμυδρά ρυθμικά με τους χτύπους της καρδιάς! Είμαι πάλι στο στάδιο να αρχίσω να παίρνω σβάρνα τους γιατρούς γιατί αυτή η εσωτερική τρεμούλα με έχει αγχώσει πολύ! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κανείς άλλος εδώ εχει βιώσει αυτή την έντονη αόρατη τρεμούλα (δεν φαίνομαι δηλαδή να τρεμω ή να κουνιέμαι) και τη διαρκής υπερένταση! Ακόμα και γυμναστική που μου είπανε να κάνω για να χαλαρώνω, εμενα μου δημιουργεί τα αντιθετα αποτελέσματα! Μου δημιουργεί ακόμα περισσότερη υπερένταση! Το χει παθει κανείς αυτό; :( :( :( Σνιφ!!


άμα θέλεις να μιλάς και να έχεις κάποια επικοινωνία με κάποιον στείλε μου να τα πούμε

----------

